# Do Rats Need Chew Toys?



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

I was looking at the ferret/critter nation thread and most of the cages, I didn't see a whole lot of chew toys. Are they needed or is it better to buy a couple and spend the rest on toys like bird toys, ferret toys, cat and dog toys?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Buy a few good ones. I use toilet paper rolls and paper towel rolls, but the ropes in my cage are also big chew toys. Rats' teeth always grow so they need to chew on stuff, but even if you just have hard food that can help. Basically, they don't need a TON of chew toys, just enough to get the job done. They don't spend their whole lives chewing so having other fun toys is a good call.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I just posted this in another thread, but my boys LOVE to chew and shred these http://www.amazon.com/Fun-Express-E...363216289&sr=8-1&keywords=chinese+finger+trap they go absolutely wild over them.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes rats need chew toys, it keeps their teeth down.

I Always have a chew toy or two out when they are playing, keeps them from chewing the walls and things they aren't suppose to. I love Edible logs (Snakshak). I prefer to get their half logs (which I can not find online, I can find them easily at walmart though) compared to their three way logs which is what most places have. Their treat logs are also good but my boys get tired of them quickly.

you can make your own with a toilet paper roll, make a mix of crunchy foods (cheerios, cereals, nuts, seeds, oats, dried fruits and vegetables, ect). Cover the inside of the paper roll with something like honey or peanut butter (also nice to mix the crunchy foods together with something like honey so that they stay together, but not too much) and put the mix into it and freeze it. There are other ways to do it but that's how I do it.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

These days my boys have been LOVING to chew on these: http://mobile.walmart.com/m/phoenix...rvest-Small-Animal-Edible-Branch-1ct/19717918 I have the largest size ones which they can use as perches which also files their nails. So am killing 2 birds with 1 stone, filing their teeth & nails.


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

I can see stringing a few finger traps up after wedging a whole, shell-on nut or a piece of dried fruit inside each one. Make em work for their treats and keep them entertained in the meantime. 
Thanks for the idea JLSaufl!


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

Rats need to chew, but some chew more than others. My boy loves to chew things to bits, where my girls just nibble a bit. I like to save cardboard boxes of all sizes and randomly cut small holes in them. The girls will usually chew the holes larger so they can run through them. Toilet paper tubes are too small to run through, but you can easily stockpile a few and make good foraging toys. 
I always check the bird aisle for sales on bird toys. Hanging bird toys are usually tough and will last for a bit.
For some reason my girls love to chew on these corn balls. It doesn't show it in the picture, but it attaches to the cage with a small rope.
I also have two of these metal hangers for chews. You can replace the wood chews with other things and it keeps the chews from getting peed on in the bottom of the cage. You can string anything on them that has a hole big enough. I have some spinach pasta circles that my girls go nuts for, when I put them on it.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I have 4 or 5 chew toys in my cage and they don't even touch them


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Rats dont need to chew to keep there teeth short, this is one of those myths. The act of bruxing actually keeps there teeth short and sharp. Rats in labs which have no chew toys or enrichment still have perfectly normal teeth.

However rats do need to gnaw and chew for there own enrichment, its a very natural behaviour for them and an important part of being a rodent. I always have qutie a few chewable things around, particularly bones, the odd nut and rat safe branches (which double as a climbing frame). My lads prefer chewing natural wood than brightly coloured stuff.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As Isamu said, rats do not need chew toys to keep their teeth down. Complete myth.

They do love to chew and gnaw, so they should be provided with them for fun!


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

@Isamurat - Thank you very much! That was actually something I probably wouldn't have even guessed. Of course I'd give them chew toys anyways, I was just curious 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oncegoneinsane (Mar 7, 2013)

I give them milk bones to chew on


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

